# Which Upholstery Do You Like Best?



## Mr. C (May 19, 2006)

Trying to choose my interior prior to ordering my 21RS from Lakeshore RV.

Is the vinyl better than the cloth you get when you order the Havana? What is your favorite?

Would appreciate any feedback.

Thanks,
Mr. C


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

If you get a chance, check out a poll from last year regarding the color choice. There's quite some amusing responses. I have the Desert Rose which was replaced by Havana. I actually like it but primarily wanted the all fabric option. Vinyl may clean easier but I didn't want it. Most other trailers have only all fabric. Not that Outback is just any trailer but I don't think vinyl was too popular among the industry. I just saw the Havana in person and liked it better than the pics I saw.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

I love the vinyl/leatherette. It looks very nice and is great with kids. We have FAWN. It's disappointing that other campers don't offer this easy care option.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Mr. C,

We went with our first love and chose the Havana. We did have a concern with how dirty it would get and that with the little kids that the vinyl would clean up better. But in the end we went with the one we liked. It looks Great! It's also so comfortable and I'm not afraid of sticking to it if it gets too hot this summer.

Just one man's opinion,
Mike


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

We have the vinyl and really like it. I bought a twin sized sheet in a color that is close and keep it on the sofa most of the time. I want to buy another to cut in half to put on the dinette seats. I probably would have ended up doing something like that even if we had all fabric.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We have the Havana and love the richness of the colors. We don't have kids so not too worried about spills and cleanup. Everyone comments on it when they first walk in. DW found some rugs with palm trees on them to match the bedroom scheme. Of course also needed new gold and black towels, palm tree toothbrush holder, palm tree night lite, palm tree candle holder for the table. Where will it end?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't be afriad to buy the fabric over the vinyl.....

Just buy a few cans of Scotch Guard and treat the cushions on a sunny day.

I like the fabric because the kids won't poke holes in it with their shoes, belts, jeans, you name it....

Steve


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

> Which Upholstery Do You Like Best?


Whichever one is in stock


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Don't be afriad to buy the fabric over the vinyl.....
> 
> Just buy a few cans of Scotch Guard and treat the cushions on a sunny day.
> 
> ...


Great idea!








Thanks!








Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We have owned 2 Outbacks......Both in Fawn.

Guess our favorite interior??????

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

We have the Desert Rose fabric interior. I really didn't want vinyl even though it cleans up easier. I'm tired of sticking to the leather seats in my truck, so I didn't want it in our camper.

That being said, it helps that my kids don't spill things very often - unless it's a McD's milkshake all over the leather seat in the truck!!!







Hey, at least it cleaned up easy - the parts that are leather anyway...

Of course, if it meant me waiting to get my camper, I would have taken the green vinyl interior just so I could get my new camper sooner!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

My favorite interior is the one my wife picked out!









I'll ask which one it is...

Bryan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All fabric! We went with the Desert Rose specifically because we did not like the 'look and feel' of the vinyl options. JMO, but to me, the vinyl just does not look to be on the same quality level as the rest of the Outback.









I am anxious to see the new Havana interior in person. I have seen some photos where I really liked it, and others... not so much.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

You mean it's VINYL? I thought it was leather! Given that the Outback simply outclasses all other travel trailers, I expected nothing less! Well, it must be a very HIGH GRADE of vinyl then!


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Whichever was in stock, and the one that hides all the beer stains. I have Desert Rose and I love it. But then again, if it's in an Outback who cares. When you are in an Outback that means you are camping. So you shouldn't been in there anyhow.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Desert Rose here. I dont like vinyl in the summer (sticky). Fabric is more like home!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Fawn. After we saw the Outback at the RV show, we went to the dealership to look at it again. Remembering the interior from the show (Desert Rose), they walked us into one with the fawn interior and I was like, "whoa...this isn't the same one as the show...." then, "but hey, I think I like it better!" and that's how it came about! Curious to see the new interior though (Havana?). Looks interesting.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Don't be afriad to buy the fabric over the vinyl.....
> 
> Just buy a few cans of Scotch Guard and treat the cushions on a sunny day.
> 
> ...


Not unless you have a son like Cordell








I like sitting on a dry spot not a wet spot









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Fabric over Vinyl...I didn't really care what color it was I didn't want Vinyl...Sticky








I figured what ever colors they were I'd make it work to my liking.
Ours is Desert Rose and some may say it is too pink/purple....
but I just added everything green(accents) so "I" really
don't notice anything but the green.









Camp-on sunny
Camp-Safe
MaeJae


----------



## Mr. C (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback. We decided on the Havana interior. Ordered 2007 21RS from Hunter Freeman at Lakeshore RV today. Said he would have it in next week and we will make the long haul from the Sunshine State to pick up.

Thanks Again,
Mr. C


----------

